# Late Report from 4/19 (NJ)



## fish devil (Apr 23, 2014)

:twisted: First time out fun fishing this year after five weekends of club tournaments.. Hit a public pond in Cedarville this morning. Started with 53 water temps. Action was slow going. Finally caught a few on a orange craw Redeye lipless crank. Had a bunch of pickerel follow up a jerkbait but they would not commit. Caught my best two later in the morning on a Rapala DT-6 crankbait. By then the water temps reached 57 degrees. 

Overall it was slow and I was really surprised not seeing any fish on nests.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 23, 2014)

WTG FD! As always you find them


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice job FD!!! I keep my eye on bargaintown, surprisingly no fish on nests there either. The pickeral bite there was strong the other day before the front came in!!!


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice!!! I've been out several times and can't seem to find where they are hiding.


----------

